# Ricotta Cheese



## mackeeg (Oct 1, 2006)

I have some ricotta chz leftover. What can I make to use it up?


----------



## amber (Oct 1, 2006)

I have some leftover ricotta too, so I might try this recipe.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_6648,00.html

Also, you might try lasagna unless thats the reason why you already have leftovers.  I like ricotta in a baked ziti casserole with tomatoe sauce, italian 
sausage, mozzarella.  I've never used ricotta in desserts but there are many listed online.


----------



## mackeeg (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep that the reason, I made *Ravioli Lasagna.*


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 1, 2006)

Look here


----------



## Corinne (Oct 1, 2006)

This is some mighty good comfort food. The directions are for the microwave - I don't like "cooking" in the microwave. I use these ingredients & cook it on the stove & bake it in the oven.

Tomato, Bacon & Cheese Supper

1	medium onion chopped
2	tablespoons	butter 
1	cup	ricotta cheese 
1	cup	milk 
3	eggs well beaten
3	cups	Stove Top stuffing mix (in canister) 
1	cup	shredded swiss cheese 
2	large	tomatoes chopped
8	slices	bacon cooked & crumbled
1/4	teaspoon	pepper 

Instructions: Place onion & butter in 3 qt microwavable casserole. Cover loosely with wax paper. 

Microwave on high for 3 minutes. Stir in ricotta, milk & eggs. Stir in stuffing mix, 3/4 cup of Swiss cheese, tomatoes, bacon & pepper until well mixed. Cover loosely with wax paper.

Microwave 10 minutes, stirring halfway thru cooking time. Sprinkle with remaining 1/4 cup Swiss. Let stand 5 minutes.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 2, 2006)

How much of ricotta you have left? You can do a lot of things with ricotta, mix with a little spinach, egg and your choice of cheese and do a cannelloni, well if you are already pasta'ed out how about a savoury pie/quiche with more eggs, some other combinations of cheese, throwing in some vegs and/or bacon, ham etc...
If you have enough, there are many delicious versions of ricotta cakes .. if it is still fresh enough to eat it uncooked, it makes a great snack just mixed with a little sugar, shaved dark chocolate and candied fruit pieces!!


----------



## tomchef (Oct 2, 2006)

mix with tomatoes,basil and olives for a beautiful salad,caprese style


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 2, 2006)

tomchef said:
			
		

> mix with tomatoes,basil and olives for a beautiful salad,caprese style


 
Thanks for the idea tomchef, think I will have that for lunch today!


----------



## Lizannd (Oct 2, 2006)

*If you only have a spoonful or 2 mix it with a sliced*

peach or plum and a tiny bit of sugar.  I've been eating this for breakfast for the last 4 days just to use up the cheese.


----------



## mish (Oct 2, 2006)

Eggplant Rollatini, ziti/sausage/tomato/ricotta bake, ricotta cheesecake, white pizza (a recent thread is posted here), stuffed shells - are a few ideas.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with Lizannd - when I don't have enough ricotta left over for another recipe, I just have it for breakfast or lunch with some fruit &/or a drizzle of honey.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd go along with Urmaniac, but rather than stuffing pasta, I'd make Crespoline alla Fiorentina, pancakes stuffed with a chopped spinach and ricotta-based mixture and baked in the oven with tomato sauce and bechamel. Yum.

Or, for something simpler that doesn't require much ricotta, I sometimes make a sauce with garlic, chopped spinach and ricotta (or cottage cheese - the extra liquid in cottage cheese works well and the 'lumps' of cheese hold their shape better) and serve it with spaghetti. That feels like cheating because it could hardly be easier, but it still tastes good, almost like comfort food. And most people wouldn't say that about spinach!


----------



## velochic (Nov 7, 2006)

If you have enough, mix it with just a few drops of olive oil and use it as a pizza sauce instead of tomato sauce.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 7, 2006)

You could just sprinkle a little cinnamon on it and eat it for dessert...


----------



## lulu (Nov 8, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> I'd go along with Urmaniac, but rather than stuffing pasta, I'd make Crespoline alla Fiorentina, pancakes stuffed with a chopped spinach and ricotta-based mixture and baked in the oven with tomato sauce and bechamel. Yum.



Snoop, I have not had that for years and it used to be my favourite! Thanks for reminding me.


----------

